# Conneaut 10/16



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

brought a friend with me today and fished the slip and river area had over 30 on got over 20 in ! Be careful going under swing bridge lake is up 8 to 10 inchs this year it’s a tight fit ! Stick baits we’re the big producers ! Will be back out Thursday !


----------



## D.A.M. FISHING (Nov 7, 2014)

FishIgo said:


> View attachment 279679
> View attachment 279677
> brought a friend with me today and fished the slip and river area had over 30 on got over 20 in ! Be careful going under swing bridge lake is up 8 to 10 inchs this year it’s a tight fit ! Stick baits we’re the big producers ! Will be back out Thursday !


Thanks for the report going to try and get out of work early on Friday


FishIgo said:


> View attachment 279679
> View attachment 279677
> brought a friend with me today and fished the slip and river area had over 30 on got over 20 in ! Be careful going under swing bridge lake is up 8 to 10 inchs this year it’s a tight fit ! Stick baits we’re the big producers ! Will be back out Thursday !


Thanks for the report going to try and get out of work early Friday and head up. Haven't been up in a couple of weeks. From aka Mr. Crestliner


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice to see some fishing being caught I'm trying to get out on Friday hoping to land a couple on my new trolling combo


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Did you make it back out today?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

bumpus said:


> Did you make it back out today?


Yes took a friend with me and we got in over 30 steelhead and one Muskie ! The first couple hours cranks /stick baits worked the best then the sun came out and spoons worked the best !


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice i trolled the Ashtabula river today from 7:30 to 11 then the wind got to high pushing the boat around and we called it a day. water was tea colored hooked up once but it kicked off. We tried different cranks and spoon colors the bite came on a purple and pink cleo


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Just curious, where is the best ramp at Conneaut?


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

There's only two that I know of the public docks and the old dump the public docks are quite a but nicer


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

What kind of cranks do you have luck with? As far as brand, size, color. I have only caught them trolling with spoons thus far


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Jointed J9 and floating Rapala`s and Bay Rat shallow runners and some reef runner little rippers


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

FishIgo said:


> Jointed J9 and floating Rapala`s and Bay Rat shallow runners and some reef runner little rippers


So about 3-3.5 inches. Color preference? We are headed up to fish Conneaut Mon and Tues.


----------



## Captain chrome (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks for the great report FishIgo , my buddies and I are getting our Ohio licenses, never knew the bite was that hot in Conneaut . thanks again . See you on the water


----------

